# Compak E8 some slack in upper regulator with video



## Edwin45 (Oct 31, 2015)

Compak E8 some slack in upper regulator, is this normal


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Edwin45 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thx, and happy new year


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Mine is the same, I just take up the slack before starting to move the grind setting if that makes sense?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't get that with the E10..


----------

